# Help with Sig Mosquito!



## jdlockett (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm a brand new member here. I need help with my Mosquito. It got knocked off of a table and when I picked it up the hammer was cocked. Now the decocker will not work nor will the trigger release the hammer when it is cocked. I've disassembled it and I don't see anything broken.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, don't know what to say about that one. I had a Mosquito, but was having issues with it being abnormally picky with .22 ammo. The .22 LR can be finicky with ammo I know, but the only round that would run in that gun was CCI. 

To get back to your question, you might want to roam around some SIG forums, or just contact the manufacturer to see what they think is best. Personally, I would not want to be messing around with it unless you really knew what you were doing. Good luck.


----------

